# Rising TSH and rising antibodies



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

I have just compared my previous TSH level and previous thyroid autoantibodies level and realised they seem to be rising:

21/07/10
TSH: 0.27 ref range: 0.30 - 5.50

29/09/10
TSH: 0.49

18/08/11
TSH: 1.98

29/09/10
Thyroid Autoantibodies: 13.3 ref range: <100

18/08/11
Thyroid Autoantibodies: 30.4

I'm just wondering why this is - I'm not on any meds. I go to see the surgeon next Wednesday 31st August and I would like to be fully informed/ready to ask some questions - anyone any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just compared my previous TSH level and previous thyroid autoantibodies level and realised they seem to be rising:
> 
> ...


I don't have any scientific answer for you. It's just that your thyroid gland is not healthy and your immune system can no longer fight off the invasion. Hope your surgeon can offer some insight to this.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks. I know there's probably no easy answer to all of this!

I'm hoping the surgeon's not going to fob me off - I'm sort of worrying after my past experience. Feeling nervous and anxious - not good! :scared0015:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Thanks. I know there's probably no easy answer to all of this!
> 
> I'm hoping the surgeon's not going to fob me off - I'm sort of worrying after my past experience. Feeling nervous and anxious - not good! :scared0015:


Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Past experiences when they are bad have a tendency to haunt us. I know all about it.

Keeping the "Hope Light" shining for you!


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Andros!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sending good vibes across the pond for you too. It has been too long you have been "fobbed off".


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks webster2 - I'm hoping its all going to get sorted but not feeling too positive about it all!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oh, it is surely your time to get some help, it has been too long for you. Hugs


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the hugs webster2.

I just managed to get some more results from my doctors:

26/08/11
FT3: 4.7 (3.9-6.8)

FT4: 13.5 (12.0-22.0)

TSH: 1.44 (0.30-5.50)

They all look like they are in range. My TSH level keeps fluctuating though it seems - about a week or so earlier it was slightly higher at 1.98 and under a year ago was rather lower at 0.47.

Still waiting on the results of the 24 hour urine test that I also had done.

Feeling so anxious and worked up about going to see the surgeon tomorrow - its ridiculous!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Thanks for the hugs webster2.
> 
> I just managed to get some more results from my doctors:
> 
> ...


They are in range but the FREES are both way too low. They should be above the mid-range of the ranges given by your lab.

Good luck tomorrow! Sending an Angel on your shoulder and prayers!


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Andros. I am going to ask the surgeon about the FT's tomorrow. Will keep you updated.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, had my trip to see the surgeon and still got more waiting to do - he said about having another ultrasound and possible biopsies but couldn't do them then and there as it wasn't the right clinic. Apparently it would of been better to be seen in his head and neck lump clinic not the dental hospital where they sent me! Fer gawd's sake! Another ****-up!

The surgeon was however approachable and straight forward which was good. He said the calcification in my thyroid is more suspicious for cancer and it needed to be ruled out but is unlikely. If it all turns out to be benign it would be up to me if I want my thyroid taken out but he doesn't generally advise it just for cosmetic concerns if the patient is fit, young and healthy.

He said he wanted me to be seen again for the ultrasound and possible biopsies within 1 to 3 weeks as he felt I had been messed around enough. Unfortunately when I went to make the appointment at the end there were no slots available in that time-frame so they are going to have to get back in touch with me. I have had enough of waiting!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Thanks Andros. I am going to ask the surgeon about the FT's tomorrow. Will keep you updated.


Wishing you the best today and cannot wait for a full report. I sure hope it is a "validation!"


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Andros but as I mentioned above I'm still going to have to wait some more - grr :aim25:

Still hopefully I will have some more news soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Well, had my trip to see the surgeon and still got more waiting to do - he said about having another ultrasound and possible biopsies but couldn't do them then and there as it wasn't the right clinic. Apparently it would of been better to be seen in his head and neck lump clinic not the dental hospital where they sent me! Fer gawd's sake! Another ****-up!
> 
> The surgeon was however approachable and straight forward which was good. He said the calcification in my thyroid is more suspicious for cancer and it needed to be ruled out but is unlikely. If it all turns out to be benign it would be up to me if I want my thyroid taken out but he doesn't generally advise it just for cosmetic concerns if the patient is fit, young and healthy.
> 
> He said he wanted me to be seen again for the ultrasound and possible biopsies within 1 to 3 weeks as he felt I had been messed around enough. Unfortunately when I went to make the appointment at the end there were no slots available in that time-frame so they are going to have to get back in touch with me. I have had enough of waiting!!


Sadly, it was not you who messed around.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Thanks Andros but as I mentioned above I'm still going to have to wait some more - grr :aim25:
> 
> Still hopefully I will have some more news soon!


Yes; I just read that. Pooey! But the good news is, you are getting action albeit very slow action whereas before; they did not know you existed even though you were in the system............................."somewhere!"


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, about this. I hope a cancellation will come up with your name on it.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah a cancellation would be good! I feel like I am in limbo-land at the moment - still we are going to the beach this coming weekend so that will help to take my mind off things


----------

